# Northern



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been trying to get a couple of boys there first deer. Went out thursday and friday and saw tons of doe but no bucks. I know this is kind of taboo, but if anyone can point me in a direction to get the boys on some bucks (small ones just great) in the northern region it would be much appreciated. I've been trying to get them out for several years and I finally got them excited to go this year. (We've been shooting a lot.) And I would really like to get them some action.


----------



## madformuleys (Sep 30, 2007)

I too have been frustrated with not seeing anything but does this season. I live in Cache Valley and am trying to get my son a shot at a buck (even a two point). I have hunted up left hand fork area in Logan canyon and have seen a some elk and moose but no bucks. I don't mean to pirate your question but I too would like some ideas for areas that might hold some bucks. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My 2 sons also fished the Northern unit this year.
As already mentioned, a lot of does and fawns. Many of the does had twins.
This tells me that there are some bucks hiding out somewhere!
They hunted up above Woodland.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont know what it is but it always seems when your trying to get someone a deer and you dont mind the size its seems you see nothing.?!
But when your head hunting you see little bucks every where you look.
It's like having a cow tag and seeing nothing but bull's.
Murphy's law I guess.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh ya I know how that goes, I said that I will shoot anything this year, I'm having the hardest time finding a buck this year.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Try back in the Curtis Creek area of Monte Cristo. Either Six Bit Springs or Spencer Basin area


----------

